# c02 regulator



## dorhonda (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all,
My dear huby is getting me a c02 system for my b-day. Saw this on the web & wanted know if it will work. Need to keep cost down as much as possable. Thanks for the input
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47259


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, this will work.

You probably know - you will also need a needle valve. A good idea is to add a check valve too (it prevents water from the tank finding its way into the regulator).

Since you mentioned low cost read this for a way to disolve the CO2 into your tank:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

--Nikolay


----------



## dorhonda (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Yes i know that i will need other parts. I'm compiling a list and will check with local welding & beverage stores. Also seen some links for online sources


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

just need a tank..

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9935


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I had no idea harbor freight carried regulators. I have one here in town, I should check it out.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Note the connector shown is the type they use for 100# tanks - you want a CGA-320 fitting, in addition to the check valve. It could also be that the fitting changes depending on the intended use of the regulator (Argon pictured, CGA-320 provided for CO2).

PS - there'd be shipping involved, but you should also look at http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/regulators/co2.shtml if you want cheap.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I use the beveragefactory.com ones. They are nice and cheap.


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

Beveragefactory.com is cheap, but of course then you need to buy a needle valve, bubble counter, etc. You can get all-in-ones too... Milwaukee 957 or JBJ off ebay or other sites...


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want a real cheap needle valve, I would recommend discovervalve.com. The valves are kinda chunky, but cheap and made of solid steel.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

icom said:


> just need a tank..
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9935


As an FYI be careful buying a tank and then trying to get it filled.

I walked in to the gas supply company and walked out with a full 20lb tank.

Others I have talked to have had issues finding someone to fill a 20lb tank.

Unless you plan on having the tank out in plain sight, it might make more sense to do a tank exchange from the gas supply company.


----------

